# Sticky  Complete Alphabetised List of Model Companies



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Here, as i seem to be unable to sleep, is a complete alphabetised list of every company that has been compiled on the website, complete with links to their page. If you have posted a new company and it has been added please PM me and i will edit this list. 


A

Aberrant Games

Andrea Miniatures

Artizan Designs

The Assault Group

Antenocitis Workshop

Avatars of War

B

Back 2 Base-ix

Black Scorpion Miniatures

Brother Vinni's miniatures


C

CMON Miniatures

Conquest Games
Copplestone Castings

Corvus Belli

Crocodile Games

Crooked Dice

CT-Scenery

D

Dark Age Games

Dark Art Miniatures

Dark Sword Miniatures

Darkson Designs

Dragon Forge Design

Dungeon Castings

Dwarf Tales Miniatures

E


Ebob miniatures

Effigy Miniatures 

Elodie Mae

Enigma Miniatures

Eureka Miniatures

Ex Illis

F


Fenryll

Fire Forge Games 

Fontegris Miniatures

Four A Miniatures

Freebooter Miniatures

G

GameZone Miniatures

Gaspez arts

GCT Studios

Goblin Forge

Gorgon Studios

Gribbley Miniatures

Gripping Beast

H

Hasslefree Miniatures

Hell Dorado

Heresy Miniatures

Hinterland Miniatures

HiTechMiniatures

I

IRONDOG Studios

Iron Wind Metals

J

K

Kabuki Models

Knight Models

L

Latorre Models

Lead Adventure Miniatures

M

Mad Puppet Miniatures

Majestic Bear Miniatures 

Mantic Games

MAOW Miniatures

Maxmini

Mercs Minis

Micro Art Studio

MIG* Productions

Moonfleet Miniatures

N

Noble Knight Games

O

Otherworld Miniatures

P

Pardoulon

Paulson Games

Pegasus Hobbies

Perry Miniatures

Pig Iron Productions

Prince August

Puppets war

Q

Quantum Gothic

R

Raging Heroes Miniatures

Reaper Miniatures

Red Box Games

Renegade Miniatures

Rusted Heroes Miniatures

S

S6 Engineering

Scarab Miniatures

Scibor Monstrous Miniatures

Secret Weapon Miniatures

SmartMax Miniatures

Spartan Games

Steel Models

Studio McVey

T

Taban Miniatures

Tengu Models

Tercio Creativo

The Russian Alternative

TIN's Bits

Titan-Forge

Tor Gaming

Troll Forged Miniatures

U

Ultraforge Miniatures

Urban Mammoth

V

Victoria Miniatures

W

Wargames Factory

Warlord Games

Warmill Gaming accessories

West Wind Productions

Wyrd Miniatures

X

Xyston Miniatures

Y

Yedharo Models

Z

Zealot Miniatures

Zenit Miniatures

ZUZZY Miniatures Wargaming Terrain


Many of these miniatures are available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You HERO! 

I've been working on an index but Real life has slowed it's completion. This index is perfect until I can decide on a way to do it properly. 

Well done sir!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the admins should add this to the website on its own area.

For updates add a sticky area on the Site feedback. Maybe charge the companies for the advertisement or something


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, it seems insomnia is good for something after all.


----------



## illiastre (Jul 2, 2013)

Err... wow. Been on and off w/ 40k but I never thought that there were a lot of these miniature centered companies. Guess I should broaden my horizons and check em out. Good find.


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't forget Foundry & Forged in Battle


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Ooo and Kromlech


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> Don't forget Foundry & Forged in Battle





Spankinginred said:


> Ooo and Kromlech


 Thanks for your input but I think you've missed the point a little here. None of the companies you mentioned have pages on this forum yet so it would be a little weird trying to put them into the index. 
The companies on this list are specifically ones which have had a page created for them using the submissions guide found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81130 .Feel free to submit pages to get them added to the database, I've got a list of more than 40 companies to add when I get a chance.


----------

